# Thames River Scenes 1920s/30s



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Completed yesterday, _SS Errington Dunford_ with Thames sailing barge and 270 ton steel coal barge alongside. 20'=1".
Collier about 12 inches long overall.
Bob


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Errington Dunford*

Good Morning:

First of all...let me say how much I enjoy your models and postings regarding them. Having the surname Dunford, I was very interested in your model of the Errington Dunford. Dunford is not a common surname in the UK although, in Canada, it is and there are a slew of Durnfords in Atlantic Canada.

The "D" on the funnel suggests the vessel may have operated as part of the Dunford line. I am going to research the vessel, but if you could direct me to a source I would really appreciate it.

Thanks

Nova Scotian (Peter Dunford)


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Peter,
Thanks. It belonged to the Dunford Steamship Co, Newcastle on Tyne. I got the plans form the book The Steam Collier Fleets by MacRae and Waine, but there is not much info apart from the plans.
Bob


----------



## rwiederrich (Oct 2, 2013)

Outstanding Bob....great work as usual.

Rob


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day shipbuilder.sm.yesterday.21:34.re:thames river scenes 1920/1930s great models.thank you for sharing your work.have a good day.regards ben27


----------



## doug rowland (Jun 30, 2005)

Superb work as ever,nice to see such mundane vessels in model form.


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Superb!
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

Superb!!

Yours aye,

slick


----------

